# Duel fuel vs gas only



## momof6 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new member. Need advice. Am presently making kitchen remodel plans. I've already purchased a few of my appliances, but am stuck on what to do about a range. I've been very happy with my Wolf double wall ovens and have been looking at the Wolf 48" eight burner stove and ovens. My question: does anyone have experience with the duel fuel option? My heart is leading me towards the gas only top and ovens, since I already have the double electric wall ovens. I've never cooked with a gas oven. What about cleaning? Any pros and cons would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello Momof6......I have been pondering this question for a long time now. My oven on the old "Magic Chef" broke down a couple of years ago. I need to buy a new stove, and always thought I wanted to get a dual range. But after reading posts on other discussion boards, and talking it over with my DH, have decided on an all gas (natural) range. You just can't beat gas for top-of-the-range cooking! And due to the fact that I like to bake my own bread, have finally decided on gas for the oven, too. Electric baking does make just about perfect cakes, but the results are so similar that it is hardly discernable (and price of dual ranges enters into it, too). Therefore, I have decided All-Gas is best for my purposes.

Where I live electricity is more expensive than gas. I bake bread just about every two or three days. So, I guess you need to weigh ALL factors to arrive at the system that is best for you.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Momof6 and welcome to Chef Talk. I've moved your query from the Welcome Forum to the Cooking Equipment forum which is a better fit for it. We hope you'll return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself and tell us a bit about yourself.

I recently junked my Viking all-gas range for a GE dual fuel range. I love the gas cooktop but hated that the oven was extremely difficult to clean. Here's a link to my exploration and the subsequent purchase of my new range: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cooki...new-range.html

Good luck! I've owned both all-electric and all-gas, but this was finally the way for me to go. As Lisbet says, the equipment has to suit your style and needs.


----------



## momof6 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisbet,
Thanks for your advice. How easy is it to clean the gas oven? In your researching, what stove/oven are you looking at purchasing? Like I said in my post, I have Wolf double ovens and am very pleased with them. Last weekend I took a cooking class and used the Wolf (natural gas only) stove/oven combination and I liked it as well. I also felt that cleaning was easier on this stove top as opposed to some of the other brands on the market. Obviously, ease of cleaning is important to me as well as function.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

"momof6" Here is what I "think" I want to purchase at the present time....am still looking. Don't know exactly how easy to clean, but it has sealed burners. Cleaning is not a real issue with me, although, nice. Don't know yet if it has a removable oven door. I am pretty careful with the oven, so it doesn't get too messed up. I see that you are using the "very best", as far as kitchen ranges go !!

American Range ARR-364GRI (36" Wide 4 Sealed Burner Professional Style Home Range With 11" Charbroiler Section And Large Oven, 4" Stub Back - Stainless Finish) from Select Appliance

Remodeling your kitchen must be difficult to live through. I wish you the very best. Hope things move along quickly for you ! :chef:


----------

